# Larger Enclosures



## Grapple_Apple (Jun 5, 2020)

Recently, I've been struggling with finding appropriate sized enclosures that are larger and can comfortably house some of my larger species. Currently, I've  been playing around with pretzel/ cheese puff jars that work well, but are just way too big. I currently have an IKEA bookshelf and an industrial rack for space, so I don't have any issues keeping them in these, though I would like to find something a little more efficient on space.

Right now, it looks like gallon cereal containers are good, but not ideal. The opening where I add mesh secured with a rubber band is elevated and is awkward for the mantis to access, though Rhombodera do not have any issue climbing plastic. My concern is using that gallon container for other species that are larger and cant fit into a 32oz, but they have issues inside of it because of the awkward dimensions and build.

Larger terrariums like exo terras/zoo med tanks are great, but they're a bit too large and definitely too expensive.

Just a reminder, I am a breeder and value having enclosures that are space efficient by design, size, and price, but that also can house the mantis comfortably and without issue. 

Now, I'd like to ask you all: what do you use that fits those requirements more or less? It doesn't have to fit the requirements exactly, just be close enough. If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them!

It seems like I may stick to the cheese puff jars, since they're more cylindrical than round like the pretzel jars.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 5, 2020)

Dollar Tree has some nicely sized containers with lids. I use them for my larger mantids.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Grapple_Apple (Jun 7, 2020)

A bit of an update:

So I went to a few stores over the last few days, and it looks like there is not much for me to find- at least where I live. I did however find at dollar tree some cylindrical canisters with a screw on lid that were almost perfect.

They were tall, they were wide, they house my R validas comfortably, however... they're OPAQUE! I can't see into them at all! They have this grainy texture on the outside (thankfully not present on the inside) as well as an opaque plastic build. 

While this is good since the mantises cannot see each other, I can't see them either 

Either way, I ended up buying almost an entire case of them- 12 units- and they are working really well now. I've secured some window screen onto the opening with a band, and everything has been doing well since.


----------



## Kotowski (Jun 18, 2020)

20x20x20 Braplast box with lid is best for me. 

Costs me £1.

Ps

 Easy to stack.


----------

